# What music are you listening to....continued II



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

The God that Failed - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Something Corporate - Caldecott Tunnel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Take me out.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Noooooooo! 


Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

hey what's wrong with Franz Ferdinand i think they're great........

The killers- Mr. Brightside.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Better song...

Alkaline Trio - Prevent This Tragedy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Better thread  8)

Andrew McMahon - Airports


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

that's more like it gnomey, you got the right thread this time


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

where'd i put it last time...

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont post so quick, this song hasnt finished yet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

Where not gonna take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## Pisis (Oct 6, 2005)

Richard Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen


----------



## toffigd (Oct 6, 2005)

silence...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2005)

some funny song.......


----------



## Pisis (Oct 6, 2005)

Actually there's an album called like that by Simon Garfunkel - The sound of silence


----------



## toffigd (Oct 6, 2005)

that's not the one


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe he's listening to One Minute of Silence by Soundgarden? 

Church on Tuesday - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2005)

Steve Vai LIVE !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

Super Stupid - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

Tenacious D - Rock your socks Off


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

Angel on My Bike - The Wallflowers


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah, good old AC/DC. 

Call Me a Dog - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep.

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

The Curse - Audioslave


----------



## Pisis (Oct 7, 2005)

Miles Davis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Cats in the Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - I Slept With Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Milkmans Son - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Something Corporate - Good News


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

ACDC - Tribute


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Something Corporate - Only Ashes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

Queen- somebody to love.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2005)

Bowling for soup- really might be gone.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2005)

Stone Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh man, Milkman's Son - Ugly Kid Joe brings back memories of growing up. Coming home from school and watching MTV - I remember the video ...the ...so-so days. 

Know Your Enemy - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

Iron Maiden - We Will Rock You/Smoke on the Water 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Pisis (Oct 8, 2005)

telly...........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

A.M.E.R.I.K.A - Killradio


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Tenacious D - History of the D


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Yellowcard - Gifts and Curses


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 9, 2005)

listen to EVANSCENCE can really get me into the mood


----------



## Chocks away! (Oct 9, 2005)

Blind Guardian-Precious Jerusalem 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2005)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Hot Space said:


> Iron Maiden - We Will Rock You/Smoke on the Water 8)
> 
> Hot Space



I did not know that Iron Maiden covered Queens - We Will Rock You and Deep Purples - Smoke on the Water. Thats awesome. I love all three bands just went and saw Iron Maiden again this summer.



Chocks away! said:


> Blind Guardian-Precious Jerusalem



Hell Yeah I love Blind Guardian!

As a matter of fact I have Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror playing right now! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Blink 182 - Dammit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Silverchair - Anas Song (Open Fire)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Band Your Head - Quiet Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Something Corporate - Straw Dog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

The 49ers-Colts game!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Something Corporate - Forget December


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Fortunate Son - CCR


----------



## plan_D (Oct 10, 2005)

Fortunate Son, great song. 

All In Suit - Stone Temple Pilots ...just finished ..


Now it's, Your Time Has Come - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Canned Heat - Going up the Country


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

Wheel in the Sky - Journey


----------



## plan_D (Oct 11, 2005)

Get Right - Pearl Jam


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

IDF - Israel Dub Foundtaion - Dub/Reggae
Or Haganuz - Israeli Raggae
Jimmy - Brazilian Reggae


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

Broken Home - Papa Roach


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense and Peppermints


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

Township Rebellion - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

Super Stupid - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

36 Crazyfists - Turns to Ashes


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - If I Die


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Yellowcard - Gifts and Curses


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Proclaimers - I would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2005)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

Little bit of stupidity
Derek Clive One leg too few ,Batman theme The swedish chefs song


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2005)

*Shakes head*

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

3 Doors Down - So I Need You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Finch - Letters To You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Something Corporate - Inside The Pocket


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Matrix Theme Tune


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Dont Close Your Eyes - KIX


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

3 Doors Down - When I'm Gone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns and Roses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Sweating Bullets - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Still Megadeth but next up: Blackened - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

SR-71 - Right Now


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

Peter Tosh - Legalize It


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

The Eagles - In The City


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Rebel 5.05 - Killradio


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Sex and Violence - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

I never knew you had a good taste in music, Gnomey.  

Super Stupid - Audioslave


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

ISRAEL VIBRATION - ON THE ROCK


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Beyond the Wheel - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Aerosmith Run DMC - Walk This Way


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

December Tears - Amazing Blue Eyes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Metal Heart - Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 16, 2005)

listen to CLASSICAL MUSIC!!! (jk)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Alive - Godsmack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Green Day - When I Come Around


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Faceless - Godsmack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Head Automatica - The Speed Of A Yellow Bullet


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Voodoo - Godsmack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Head Automatica - Beating Heart Baby


----------



## JCS (Oct 16, 2005)

Listening to the "Classical Masterpieces" Music Choice channel...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Vampires - Godsmack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

The Spiral - Godsmack


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

JCS said:


> Listening to the "Classical Masterpieces" Music Choice channel...



Classical music? Calssical's classy! 

Bob Marley The Wailers - Gold #1 #2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Fade to Black (Acoustic and Live) - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama.

Are you laughing at me pD?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Killing Fields - Slayer


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

Why would I do that? That's a great song. 

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

I dunno. Yes it is a great song 

Greenday - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Vampyria - Moonspell


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

Kickstand - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Blasphemous Girl - My Ruin


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 17, 2005)

.. stuck in the car at 6AM with faulty gasoline pump:

'Rum, Sodomy and the Lash' , the Pogues
'A l'Olympia, 1961' Jacques Brel


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

My Wave - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rhythm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

October Fall - Hey Hey


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Cochise - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Guns n Roses - Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome Song 8)

Jack's Mannequin - La La Lie


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Your Time Has Come - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Out of Exile - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Aerosmith Run DMC - Walk This Way


----------



## Udet (Oct 17, 2005)

My playing list for the next hour:

Noise Unit "Hate you Feel"
Front Line Assembly "Circuitry"
Skinny Puppy "God´s gift maggots"
1000 Homo DJs "Supernaut"
Revolting Cocks "No devotion"
yelworC "Blood in face"
Mentallo and the fixer "Burnt beyond recognition"
Funker Vogt "Siegszug"
Noise Unit "Feel the anguish"
Front 242 "Moldavia"
Apoptygma Berzerk "Ledelsens Mening"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Heaven's Dead - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yesterday to Tommorow - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

London Girls- Chas&Dave


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Mickey Katz


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

My god, Gnomey, you're the first I've seen ever that wrote Killing in the Name instead of Killing in the Name Of ...everyone think's there's an OF on the end for some reason (probably 'cos it says OF in the song ...that's all it says ...all the way through)

#1 Zero - Audioslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

pD.

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

This is the Place- Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I Am the Highway - Audioslave


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

Can't Stop- Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 18, 2005)

The Killers- On top..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 18, 2005)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds- People aint no good


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

Die Lautenwerke bei Konrad Junghänel

Bitchin guys


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

RunDMC


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

the alcohol buzz in my head lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

RUSH - 2112 Overture


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

the killers- everything will be alright..........

i'll believe that when i see it.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Good Charlotte - The Innocent


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Bloody Valentine


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Riot Girl


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Tenacious D - History of the D


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

JACK BLACK RULES ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up

Sure does Les


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

Off He Goes - Pearl Jam (Live at Benaroya Hall)


----------



## trackend (Oct 19, 2005)

Ying Tong song from The Goons


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

ACDC- TNT


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 20, 2005)

its been proven listen to classical music makes u smart!
Chopin's music just rocks!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I predict a Riot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2005)

The Beatles- HELP.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Power Back


----------



## plan_D (Oct 20, 2005)

Pop's Love Suicide - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

All you need is love- the beatles...........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

greenday suck.........

and nothing, cash in the attic's on


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

at least I don't watch cash in the attic... 

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

and haven't you got a job or somewhere to be at 12:40 on a friday


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

I am at uni. Lunch break don't have to go anywhere until mid afternoon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

well i'll be thinking of you working when i'm on here 'cos it's a teacher training day today


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Lucky! I won't be that busy so it is not too bad.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

Rufus Wainwright- Hellelujah

one of my all time favourites.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

same again.........

well i love the song!


----------



## Udet (Oct 21, 2005)

My play list for the next hour:

Synaesthesia "Alien Intruder"
Front 242 "Head Hunter"
Front Line Assembly "Haloed"
ProTech "Pheromone"
Ministry "Thieves"
Skinny Puppy "Spasmolytic"
Mentallo the fixer "Palestine"
Leaether Strip "Don´t tame your soul"
Front Line Assembly "Sturm"
Dive "Broken Meat"
Nine Inch Nails "Wish"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## plan_D (Oct 21, 2005)

What Rage albums have you got, Gnomey? Rage Against the Machine and Evil Empire? 

Interstate Love Song - VR (Cover)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Not sure pD I just uploaded a load of stuff into I-Tunes.

Tenacious D - Rock your Socks Off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - The Mixed Tape


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - Im Ready


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

the killers- somebody told me.............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

James Brown - I feel Good


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Sadie


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Back To Hell


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Taking the Power Back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Allister - Friday Night


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Something Corporate - Inside The Pocket


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Story Of The Year - Anthem Of Our Dying Day


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell

Just listening to Vertigo a minute ago


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Tis a Good song 8)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama too! 

Theres something highly suspicious about the fact we like very similar music


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know your Enemy

I'm not saying anything. I have Sweet Home Alabama because it was song of the phase in Madagascar (with Madagascar instead of Alabama)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet home Madagascar...no. 


Dope - Die MF Die


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

We we in the middle of nowhere with nothing to do, what do you expect? We changed the other lines too but I can't remember what to.

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - Hospitality


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Gwen Stifani- Hollaback girl 

my sister's watching it on TV and wont turn over


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Poor, poor you.

Funeral For A Friend - Hospitality, still...Oh no, its changing!
Funeral For A Friend - Drive


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Tracy Chapman- fast car.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - Monsters


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen- Bo Rap.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Lazy. 

Good Charlotte - Hold On


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

i aint lazy, i just can't spell.......

Queen- Killer Queen..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

The Great Escape - We Are Scientists


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen- Fat bottomed girls.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

October Fall - Hey Hey


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen- You're my best friend........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Something Corporate - Inside The Pocket


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen- Flash........

love this song..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Tis rather good...prefer this song though:

Something Corporate - Cavanaugh Park

"They chased my friend Adam but he always caught, man that kid made f*cking up look cool"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

i can't listen to anything rude, mum's listening.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

America, Oh Yeah! Coming again to save another normal weekday!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Matchbox 20- Hang..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Soundgarden - Come Together


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Jessica Harper- Memphis..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

SR-71 - Politically Correct


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

same song, we're posting too quickly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Agreed, Im also still on the same song


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Michelle Branch- Hotel Paper..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

AC/DC - We Salute You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

Hans Zimmer- Vide Cor Meum.........

alright then, who knows what film that's from?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

michelle branch- goodbye to you..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

3 Doors Down - So I Need You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - I Was A Prayer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down


----------



## toffigd (Oct 23, 2005)

Iron Maiden - The trooper

I suggest trying specops.com.pl ---> specops fm - a good net radio


----------



## plan_D (Oct 23, 2005)

A.M.E.R.I.K.A - Killradio


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2005)

Helmet - Blacktop


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

Metalica-Unforgiven I&II
Motley Crew-Girls GIrls GIRLS
Spice Girls Spice Up Your Life.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

One Love - Bob Marley


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Give em Hell Kid


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

James Brown - I feel Good


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - I Never told You What I Do For A Living


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Matrix Theme Tune


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Tenacious D - Rock Your Socks Off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Farewell To February - One Month Limit


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Aerosmith Run DMC - Walk This Way


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Take the Power Back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Babies of the 80's


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

Autobahn Kraftwerk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Polution


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 24, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas - My Humps


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

They sang that song on Jimmy Kimmel live last night... Fergie was looking unreal.... God what a banger....

Listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn - VooDoo Child


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

chick Corea - Rednezvous At New York


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

Tubular Bells


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

Led Zepplin-Stairway To Heaven


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

Now Some Linkin Park-Hybrid Theory


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 24, 2005)

A Recruiter Came to Me- Army Cadence


It sounds great!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 24, 2005)

Could they have made that sound any MORE patriotic? 

My Humps, again...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave Brubeck


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## plan_D (Oct 25, 2005)

Freedom - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## toffigd (Oct 25, 2005)

Jerry Goldsmith - Home Coming Rambo

(www.specops.com.pl ---> SPECOPS FM)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

Weather Report - Mysterious Traveller


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Mad Caddies- 10 West


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Classic FM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- Sell Out


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Desmond Dekker - Rudy Got Soul


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Good choice Pisis!
BTW have you heard the new Madness album?

Reel Big Fish- I'll Never Be


----------



## plan_D (Oct 26, 2005)

My Sharona - Knack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Good choice Pisis!
> BTW have you heard the new Madness album?



Seems like we have some common music sense. 
No, did not heard about his new album... I just discovered this artists a couple of months ago, when I accidently bought his CD in my visit to Budapest.


----------



## Erich (Oct 26, 2005)

mehr Klassik ! 

Pachelbels Canon Gigue

{♪}


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Grand Theft Autumn


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Farewell To February - One Month Limit


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Finch - What Is It To Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Greenday - I Walk Alone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Finch - Letters To You


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Tenacious D - History of the D


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

God Forbid - Antihero


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Taking the Power Back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Proclaimers - I Would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Good song 8)

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

James Brown - I Feel Good


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Good song!
Red Hot Chilli Peppers- Can't Stop


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## plan_D (Oct 27, 2005)

It's 'Sleep Now in the Fire' ... 

Seven Nation Army - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Blur - Song 2


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

The Sound Of Ska - 60 Classic Hits ...just dl'ed from the net...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Greenday - Jesus of Suburbia


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

DJ Sammy - Heaven (Candlelight Mix)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Story Of The Year - Anthem Of Our Dying Day


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The Starting Line - Cheek to Cheek


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The Starting Line - Leaving


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

ACDC - Girls got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The Starting Line - I'm Real


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

the beatles- hey jude..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Madness- One Step Beyond


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Airports


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Spin


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

The Starting Line - Left Coast Envy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

James Brown - I Feel Good


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

The Starting Line - Best Of Me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know your Enemy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Story Of The Year - Anthem Of Our Dying Day


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Stay Tonight


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Rammstein - Das Modell


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- Ban the Tube Top
now it's Boss DJ


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Contrast - Hard Times

This is my girlfriends friends' band, theyre pretty good actually! Singing isnt amazing but it sounds ok I guess 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Rammstein - Amerika


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Yule Shoot Your Eye Out


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- New York, New York


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Chicago Is So Two Years Ago


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Something Corporate - Bad Days


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Something Corporate - Ben Franklins Kite


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

damien rice- amie............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

No Remorse - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Taking the Power Back


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Calm Before The Storm


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Tenacious D - History of the D


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Witt - Die Flut


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Avoid the Light - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Panama - Van Halen


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Matrix Theme Tune


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Relient K - Im Lion-O


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Green Day - St. Jimmy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

The Rasmus - In the Shadows


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Evanescence - Even In Death


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

You - Candlebox


----------



## Udet (Oct 29, 2005)

Playlist for the next hour (then Im off work)

(1) Front Line Assembly "Sturm"
(2) Revolting Cocks "Stainless steel providers"
(3) Ministry "Deity"
(4) Skinny Puppy "Riverzend"
(5) Noise Unit "Prostitute"
(6) Mimic Mind "Our house"
(7) Leaether Strip "Dead on Arrival"
(8) Skinny Puppy "Hospital Waste"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Engel - Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know Your Enemy


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

God Am - AiC


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

the killers- everything will be alright.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i love that song!

james blunt- goodbye my lover.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

james blunt- so long jimmy........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills

I hate James Blunt...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i hate him as a person but the album aint that bad........

Damien rice- volcanoes.......

god me and isla had fun singing that together


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i don't like that song..........

damien rice- delicate........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo

I don't care...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Take the Power Back - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

nothing, keeping up appearences is on........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Ah thats a good show 

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

Queen- Don't stop me now.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I Don't Know Anything - Mad Season


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Evanescence - Imaginary


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

All over You - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Evanescence -Hello


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Dance, Dance


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know your Enemy


----------



## Crippen (Oct 30, 2005)

The Shins ...... New Slang (love it)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - XO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Battary - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Greenday - Jesus of Surburbia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Rainbow in the Dark - DIO


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Tangerine Dream Rubycon(part 1)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Last Cup Of Sorrow - Faith No More


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Falling Away from Me - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

19 Witches - Monster Magnet


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Still the last one but next up: Ghosts Along The Mississippi - Down


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Tyler's Song- Coal Chamber


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Degrees of Sanity - Savatage


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Die Die Die My Darlin - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Proclaimers - I Would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Faceless - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Matrix Theme Tune


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Get in the Ring - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Taking the Power Back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Phantom of the Opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Greenday - I Walk Alone


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

Peter Tosh - Mama Africa


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Rammstein - Das Modell


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - I Slept with Someone In Fall Out Boy And All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me

Damn this band and their long song names


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

James Brown - I Feel Good (at least that is what is next)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me"

OK now this one is just weird


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell

Like you then...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - XO

Hey! I resemble that remark...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll ain't Noise Pollution

Resent or Resemble I could believe both


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Tell That Mick He Just Made My List Of Things To Do Today
Or in lancs case: Tell That Sheep he just made my list of things to _do_ today 

Dont confuse me


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

The Sound Of Ska


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Chicago Is So Two Years Ago...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Calm Before The Storm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

the killers- on top........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Farewell to February - One Month Limit


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire (again!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - The Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Same song...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

damien rice- volcanoes........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know Your Enemy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

Damien Rice- The blower's daughter........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

Rearviewmirror - Pearl Jam


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, PJ! *clap*

Bob Marley The Wailers - Exodus


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

meat loaf- you took the words right out of my mouth......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

The River - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Listening to a lot of them lately aint we?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies

I-tunes is on shuffle, I just post what plays.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Brackish - Kittie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Desmond Dekker - Africa


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - The Best Deceptions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

Debaser - Pixies


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Taking the Powerback


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

It's Take the Power Back

Scavenger - Killradio


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Proclaimers - I would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Within Temptation - Stand My Ground


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Greenday - American Idiot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

ACDC - Girls got Rythym


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

Hands All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Aerosmith Run DMC - Walk This Way


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

Damien Rice- Delicate.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Audioslave - Like A Stone


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

Damien Rice- The blower's daughter........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Head Automatica - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Straight Edge Lyrics


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

The Kinks - Lola


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back In Town


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

To/Die/For - Fall Strains


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

We Are Scientists - The Great Escape


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Rapid Hope Loss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Matrix Theme Tune


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Chas&Dave- The Diddlum Song


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

The Beatles - With Love From Me To You


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

The Calling - Wherever you Will Go


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers- Can't Stop


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Cartman - I'm sailing away


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

James Brown - I Feel Good


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Head Automatica - Brooklyn Is Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Proclaimers - I would walk 500 Miles


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

nothing at the momnt.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Hoobastank - Disappear


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Kula Shakers - Hush


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Tenacious D - Rock Your Socks Off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Rock Your Socks Off


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Madness- One Step Beyond


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Ghost squad Route 66 Two great 60's TV shows 
Followed by airwolf and the odd couple


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Joe Cocker - Get by with a little help from my friends


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Cartman - (Styxx) im sailing away


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 6, 2005)

Chas&Dave- London Girls


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Glorified G - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Guns N Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

ACDC - Girls Got Rythym


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Muse - Apocalypse Please


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Muse - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook me All Night Long (live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Dont Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2005)

Adler are u up on an all nighter ?

actually accessed Bayern 4 classical station, some good tunes from Deutschland !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 7, 2005)

Mad Caddies- Just One More


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Skatelites


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

ACDC - Ain't no Fun (Waiting Around to be a Millionaire)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

Jessica Harp- Memphis........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

some Jazz


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2005)

good something different than rock.....back to Klassik Bayern 4 station..........nice with a cool glas of wein and a good lookin babe'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

Damien Rice- the blower's daughter (part 2)

you'd be right in thinking it has nothing to do with part 1..........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

The Sound of Ska vol. 3


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

ACDC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler are u up on an all nighter ?
> 
> actually accessed Bayern 4 classical station, some good tunes from Deutschland !



Stayed up late because I was supposed to have a night flight tonight. Flight got canceled though so I am home early. Have another late show tomorrow again.

Right now I am listening to: Mother - Danzig


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Dead Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

ACDC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

HIM - Wicked Games


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

Black eyed peas- audio delite at low fidelity........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2005)

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

Bob Marley - I sHot The Sheriff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

ACDC - Night of the Long Knives


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2005)

Sanitarium (Welcome Home) - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

Will the Future Blame us - Our Lady Peace (From the new album: Healthy in Paranoid Times)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell (live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2005)

Black eyed peas- Gone going......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Airports


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

Maria - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

Calm Like a Bomb - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

ACDC - Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Polution


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

I want it All - Queen


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Snow Patrol - Run


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

Hanger 18 - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Nothing on duty again and cant play music that I like in the headquarters.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nothing on duty again and cant play music that I like in the headquarters.


Shame

ACDC - For those about to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Great song!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

Mic Check - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 11, 2005)

Machine Head's cover of Message In A Bottle


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

Voice of the Voiceless - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Something Corporate - Hurricane (The Formal Weather Pattern)


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

War Within A Breath - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

Angels/Losing/Sleep - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

ACDC - Love Hungry Man


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

nothing- simpsons is on, but i was listening to some rolling stones.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

Madness- Rain


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

www.radioblogclub.com (type in anyone you want to listen). Its on Keane at the mo, but I put Jeff Buckley in earlier.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

ACDC - Rocker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Alles Nuer Weil Ich Dich Liebe - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## plan_D (Nov 12, 2005)

New Millennium Homes - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2005)

Dire Straits- "What's the Matter Baby ?"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

the rolling stones- start me up.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

Less Than Jake- Econologed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Road Trippin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Get Bust Living Or Get Busy Dying


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Warren Zevon - Werewolves in London


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Bloody Kisses - Type O Negative


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Enrique Iglesias - Hero


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

nothing- creature comforts is on........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Enrique Iglesias - Hero



You have lots of shoes, you listen to Enrique Iglesias. You are a fag!  

Just kidding!


Winds of Change - Scorpions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

I know, im very upset abvout that fact I listen to him, but I relly like the song 

Story Of The Year - Anthem Of Our Dying Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

still nothing, although the last think i was listening to was the streets......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

You  me....

The Stranglers - No More Heroes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Disposable Heros - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

System of a Down - Question!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

hey they're good! the streets i mean........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Rocket Queen - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

U2 - One (live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

You Dont Know Whats It Like - Tom Petty


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - Walk All Over You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

U2 - All Because of You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Shoots and Ladders - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Rolling Stones - It is Only Rock and Roll (but I like it)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Sickness - Desturbed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Know Your Enemy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Blind - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

U2 - City Blinding Lights


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

I see through you - Drain STH


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - Love at First Feel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

I will remember you - Skid Row


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

ACDC - Ain't no Fun (Waiting Around to be a Millionaire)


----------



## plan_D (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't Stop - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - I Don't Ever Wanna Feel Like I Did That Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Greenday - Wake me Up When September Ends


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Good song and video 8)

Kenny Loggins - Playing With The Boys


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Greenday - Jesus of Surburbia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

the streets- what is he thinking........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

ACDC - Are you Ready


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

the streets- empty cans..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook me All Night Long


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

blink 182- i miss you.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

ACDC - Night Prowler


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

Chris De Burgh- lady in red........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

the white stipes- my doorbell........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Less Than Jake - Short Fuse Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Midtown - Direction


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

South Park- the lonely jew on christmas.....

funny shit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

nothing right now, that's all about to change...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

then why post...

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

phil colins- annother day in paradice...........

greenday suck........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Oasis - Wonderwall

You think I care...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

Lionel Ritchie- Hello............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

ACDC - Inject the Venom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

KYO- le chemin..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

ACDC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

Blonde- Atomic.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Give it Away


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

bob Dylan- the answer is blowing in the wind..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

The Police- roxanne..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook me All Night Long (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Rapid Hope Loss


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

KYO- Contact...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ACDC - Evil Walks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

KYO- Qui je suis....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - the Places You Have Come To Fear The Most


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

The beatles- let it be.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Our Lawyers Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So That We Dont Get Sued


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

Something Corperate- you're gone........

you keep listening to them so i thought i'd check them out, they don't ceem that bad..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Rock on! 8)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump or Comeback Of The Year


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

something corporate- space..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Get Busy Living Or Get Busy Dying.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ACDC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Within Temptation - Stand My Ground


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Within Temptation - Angels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Greenday - Warning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

A Week In July - Four More Days


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ACDC - Ride On


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Story Of The Year - Anthem Of Our Dying Day


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Song 8)

The Strokes - 12:51


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ACDC - Let's Get it Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Sugarcult - Back To California


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2005)

IDF (Israel Dub Foundation)


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 16, 2005)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Numbered Days


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Nov 16, 2005)

linkin park get really get ur energy goin' trust me


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

James Brown - Make it Funky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

KYO- le chemin..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Greenday - Nice Guys Finish Last

Nice song CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Babies of the 80's


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

ACDC - Bonny (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

The A-Team Theme Tune


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

ACDC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Audioslave - Like A Stone


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

U2 - One (Live at Live 8 )


----------



## plan_D (Nov 18, 2005)

Calm Like a Bomb - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

ACDC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Finch - Apologetic Theory


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Burn this City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

The Kinks - Lola


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

the egg song from the card pisis posted


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - War within a Breath

 Why????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

Kyo- contact.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Rolling Stones - I Can't get no Satisfaction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

KYO- Ce Soir..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

hoobastank- the reason.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

ACDC - Beating Around the Bush


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

Athlete- twenty four hours.......


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

Testify - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

Athlete- chances..................


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

ACDC - Squealer


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

Born of a Broken Man - Rage Against the Machine

What the hell am I doing, I'm supposed to be going out tonight! Oh well, bus ain't 'til...2016...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

it can't take that long to get ready.........

and Athlete- Tourist..........


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

I have to eat as well. Well, you've got shower (15-20 minutes), eating (already done, about 5 minutes), shave and brushing of teeth...(5 minutes)...

So, no...but I should start getting ready around now so I have time to relax and pysche myself up for the bitterly minus C temperatures I'm going to endure all night.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Bit of whisky or brandy should soon solve the body heat problem 

Fall Out Boy - Get Busy Living Or Get Busy Dying


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

That they would. Staying relatively sober tonight as I will be drinking from 9am tomorrow (uni tradition).

ACDC - Back in Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Yule Shoot Your Eye Out


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

US Bombs- Tora Tora Tora


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Thats the last songs I would expect you to listen to Track!  


Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Renegades


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh god, I got pissed out of my skull ...I don't know what happened after like 1:30am...I probably got mugged. ...I think I spent like £80..ah! ....I'm still feelin' it now. So, yeah...a bit drunk...damn the girls were hot...but I was so drunk I couldn't do anythin'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

Don Mclean - American Pie...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Killing Fields - Slayer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

blink 182- i miss you............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

Sixpence none the ritcher- kiss me pps:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

It is a actually a good song... 


Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

50 cent- hate it or love it..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Go outside and think about what you've done, lanc.


Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

My word, lanc, why are you listening to 50 pence? And just to think there was an ounce of respect I had for you ...gone. 

And, Adler ...f*cking awesome song!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Simply Dead - Dismal Euphony


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Jack's Mannequin - I'm Ready


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Al Genina (Leave the Light On) - Our Lady Peace


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Meet Virginia - Train


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Living on the Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

Lynryd Skyrnd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Renegades


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Greenday - Summer of 69


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Testify


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Take The Power Back


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound

Nice song CC 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

The Early November - All We Ever Needed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Blink 182 - All the Small Things


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Evanescence - My Immortal (Album Version)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I Love You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Evanescence - Tourniquet


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

ACDC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- Where Have You Been?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

U2 - All I what is You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Tiger Lily


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

something corporate- space........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

Oasis- stop crying your heart out..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Give 'Em Hell, Kid


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Habakuk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Echo the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

ACDC - Evil Walks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Greenday -Warning


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

BBC The Saturday play rerun of Nuremberg Trials


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

ACDC - Rocker


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Somethinc Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Clutch- 10001110101 The Mob Goes Wild


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You!) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Something Corporate - IF yoU C Jordan


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Something Corporate - Cavanaugh Park


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Zulu


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Vietnow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Iced Earth - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Im A Liar - Henry Rollins


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

ACDC - Touch to Much


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2005)

Elton John - Your Song


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Faceless - Godsmack


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Elton John - Your Song



Oh my god, Elton John, you moight as well say your favorite song is
In The Navy-By the village people





Motley Crew-Hooligans Holiday


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Elton John - Your Song
> ...



The fact that he's bent as a nine bob note don't mean he hasn't written some great songs


Puccini - One Fine Day


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh yeah theres nothing wrong with his music it was just a little poke thats all.


Metalica-The House that Jack Built


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Kill the King - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Township Rebellion


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Ain't no fun (Waiting around to be a Millionaire)


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Chas&Dave- Rabbit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

The Beautiful South - A Little Time


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Inject the Venom


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

The Beautiful South - Good As gold (Stupid as Mud)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Maroon 5 - She Will be Loved


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Good song 8)

Bon Jovi - Living on a Prayer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Kanye West - Heard 'em say

(I dont like the song, a friend sent it to me and forced to listen  )

Ah back to Dashboard, thats better 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Touch too Much


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Dope - Die MF Die


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

ACDC - Let's get it Up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2005)

Am I Evil - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Good song!

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Another great song. Iron Maiden rocks!

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Just got some of my friend, some great songs!  

U2 - Electrical Storm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Good Song 

U2 - (Faraway, So Close!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Phantom Lord - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

U2 - Stuck In A Moment


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Echo the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Last December - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

RATM - Vietnow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Ghosts on the Mississippi - Down


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 25, 2005)

Guns'n'Roses- Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 25, 2005)

Guns'n'Roses- Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Open Your Eyes - Guano Apes


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

RATM - America


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2005)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## plan_D (Nov 26, 2005)

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

i've literally just turned off athlete cos me sis wants to watch tv grrr........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

great song.........

Monty Phython- The universe song........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Would - Alice in Chains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

Electric six- Gay bar..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

Electric Six- high voltage.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

The Doors - This is the End


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

great song - reminds me the "APocalypse Now" film

Frank Sinatra


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Ace of Spades - Drain STH


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Taste the Pain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Brackish - Kitty


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

The Goons - Major Bloodnok's Rock Roll Call


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Just changed to U2 - All I want is You.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

The Goons - The Ying Tong Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

Derek Clive - One Leg Too Few


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

Blink 182- i miss you..........

is there any way to convert .rbs files to .mp3 or .wma???


----------



## trackend (Nov 26, 2005)

Prodigy- Firestarter

I can only convert any of these to each other but I aint seen a convertor for those RBS files Lanc (I dare say there is one)
MP3,MP2,WMA,WAV,WAV-ADPCM,GSM,OGG-Vorbis,VOX,G721,G723 or G726


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

alien ant farm- smooth criminal...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

ACDC - Love Hungry Man


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

Moby- porcelain............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Fall Victim


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

ACDC - Love at First Feel


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Spike Jones - SJ Is Killing The Artists


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Something Corporate -Only Ashes

(Id love to say that to the Aussies...only ashes...  )


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Bohuslav Martinů


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

RATM - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Time To Waste


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

summit on songs of praise.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

You  me...

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Greenday - Boulivard of Broken Dreams


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - The Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Tenacious D - Sasquatch


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

Frank Sinatra - The Very Best of FS


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Picture - Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Metal Heart - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

LoopTroop - Fort America


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

ACDC - Night Prowler


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

U2 - Stay (Faraway, So Close!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

RATM - Vietnow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

5 minutes alone - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Weezer - Beverlly Hills


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

The killers- somebody told me, the song which because of my science class Katie can't hear without being driven insane


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

the killers- Glamerous, indie, roack and roll............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

RATM - Freedom!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

The killers- believe me natalie..............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

The killers- everything will be alright.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

KT Tunstall- annother place to fall..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Yellowcard - Rough Draft


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

same song as before


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

And me  Ooo wait, it finishes in 8 secs......4....1..... Ah.

Yellowcard - Gifts and Curses


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

KT Tunstall- under the weather.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Road Trippin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

We Are Scientists - The Great Escape


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

KT Tunstall- black horse and the cherry tree........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers - Give it Away


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

The Starting Line - Leaving


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

Kt Tunstall- Silent sea........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

U2 - Electrical Storm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

The Starting Line - Nothings Gonna Stop Us Now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

Kt Tunstall- Universe and U..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

ACDC - Shot Down in Flames


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

The Starting Line - I'm Real


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

ACDC - Money Talks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Damian - Time Warp

Damn this song and its addictiveness


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

RATM - Killing in the Name


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Maroon 5 - Sunday Mornings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Die by the Sword - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

U2 - All I want is You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont want to change the world - Ozzy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

ACDC - Beating Around the Bush


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Domino - Kiss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

ACDC - It is only Rock and Roll (but I like it!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Warmth Of The Sand


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Rapid Hope Loss


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

One - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I Love You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Coal Chamber - Sway


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Jessica Harp- Memphis..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

ACDC - Ain't no Fun (Waiting Around to be a Millionaire)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Greenday - Holiday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pantera - This Love


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Matchbox 20- 3am.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Blink 182 - All the Small Things


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

the Wreakers- the good kind........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pantera - Revolution Is My Name


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Kaiser Chiefs - I Predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

Good songs there from Pantera CC!

Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Damien Rice- the blower's daughter part two.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep Adler, just downloaded a few to see what theyre like, pretty good 8)

Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Amy Winehouse- Take the box.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Greenday - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Matchbox 20- if you're gone.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Calm Like A Bomb


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Arctic Monleys- i bet you look good on the dancefloor


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

I _hate_ that song  

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i quite like it 

Chris De Burgh- lady in red.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - If All Else Fails


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Team America- Montage.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Your Stories, My Alibis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Peter Gabriel-Sledgehammer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Tiger Lily


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Do you want to.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

RATM - Sleep Down in the Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

ACDC - For those about to Rock (We Salute You!) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Sadie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Elvis Presley vs JXL - A Little Less Conversation


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Prevent This Tragedy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

RATM - Guerrilla Radio


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Dope - Die MF Die


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

U2 - Wild Horses


----------



## plan_D (Nov 30, 2005)

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

Absolute Reggae - Various Artists


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Seven Minutes In Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

RATM - Maria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - I slept with someone in fall out boy and all i got was this stupid song written about me


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

RATM - Killing in the Name


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - XO


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

the killers- jenny was a friend of mine........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

the killers- mr. brightside..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

ACDC - Snowballed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

the killers- on top........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

same song, don't reply so quickly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

the killers- midnight show.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Travis - Why does it always Rain on me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

RATM - Bulls on Parade


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Def Leppard - Lets Get Rocked


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Maroon 5 - Sunday Mornings


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

god i hate maroon 5........

James Blunt- goodbye my lover.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Def Leppard - Armageddon It


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

Refus Wainright- Hallelujah..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

I hate James Blunt more...

ACDC - Hells Bells


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't hate james blunt as much as i hate maroon 5 

alien ant farm- smooth criminal...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

bet I do 

ACDC - Money Talks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't 

David Bowie- Starman........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

bet I do 

ACDC - Ride On


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't 

nothing- simpsons is on.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bet I do 

ACDC - Night of the Long Knives


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't 

south park- the lonely jew on christmas...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bet I do 

Elvis Presley vs JXL - A Little Less Conversation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't 

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bet I do 

ACDC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Stop this bickering, I hate both of them more that you do put together and my word is final 


Dashboard Confessional - Warmth Of The sand


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't 

the undertones- teenage kicks..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bet I do 

ACDC - Shot Down in Flames


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

bet you don't, i have a whole lot of hate for maroon 5...........

oasis- wonderwall.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bet I do, I have a whole world of hate for James Blunt

James Brown - I Feel Good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

but my god that maroon 5 guy can sigh high pitch, damn it man grow some balls!

oasis- stop crying your heart out........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Not as bad as the guy from the Darkness...

ACDC - Love Hungry Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

The Darkness, now theres a crap band...


Dashboard Confessional - Remember To Breathe


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Agreed

Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I Love You


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - The Best Deceptions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

RATM - Wake Up


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Screaming Infidelities


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Lynryd Skynrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Crippen (Nov 30, 2005)

I likes that Gnomey.
Scorpions 'the Zoo'


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

ACDC - Sin City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Bullet In The Head


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Greenday - Summer of 69


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Wake Up


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Renegades


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

oasis- don't look back in anger.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Burn This City


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Audioslave - I Am The Highway


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

ACDC - Let There be Rock (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Counting Crows - Mr Jones


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Pet Shop Boys- Jealousy


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2005)

Shinehead - A Jamaican In New York


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2005)

zappa sheik yer bouti


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - Walk All Over You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

the undertones- teenage kicks........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - Back in Black (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - Put the Finger on You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

Blondie - Atomic......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

Im getting excited I have just reserved my Rolling Stones tickets for there show in Nurnberg Germany. It is going to Rock!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

wow sounds good, great song too.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

It will rule! I just cant wait to see who opens up for them. Rumors has it that Metallica is going to do the 6 shows in Germany with the Rolling Stones also!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Have fun!

ACDC - Touch too Much


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

The show aint for about another 6 months but still.

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Something to look forward too...

Rolling Stones - I Can't Get no Satisfaction


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Good song!

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - TNT (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Confortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ACDC - If you Want Blood (You've Got It)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2005)

matchbox 20- unwell............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Maria


----------



## trackend (Dec 3, 2005)

Hymn before action - Karl Jenkins (Stunning)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Givin' the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

ACDC - Ain't No Fun (Waiting Around to be a Millionaire)


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Shake a Leg- AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Calm Like a Bomb - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

ACDC - Walk All Over You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

KT-Tunstall- under the weather.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Renegades of Funk - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

Bryan Adams - Summer of 69...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - All The Rage


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Coldplay - Parachutes


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

The Guess Who - Undone


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

The Kinks - Lola


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You!) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

The Used - I Caught Fire


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Breaking the Rules


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Alkaline Trio


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Rocker


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Settle For Satin


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Jailbreak


----------



## trackend (Dec 4, 2005)

Cozy Powell - live 5 min drum solo with him accompanying the end of the 1812 added on for good measure ( bend those sticks man)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Awake - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Spiral - Godsmack


----------



## Pisis (Dec 4, 2005)

Bob Marley - One Love


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Pushed Again - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Regenades


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Who Made Who - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Blink 182 - All the Small Things


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

ACDC - TNT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- monkey love........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Dont Tread On Me - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Ground on Down - Ben Harper


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

ACDC - Ride On


----------



## plan_D (Dec 5, 2005)

Show Me How to Live [re-mix] - T-Ray


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Rolling Stones - It is Only Rock and Roll (but I like It)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

The Starting Line - Left Coast Envy


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

The Starting Line - Sunday Drive


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Sugarcult - Back To California


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Like A Rolling Stone - The Rolling Stones

Hell yeah I got my Rolling Stones tickets!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

U2 - All I want is You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

So What - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Good song 8)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Something Corporate - I Dont Want a Job


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

Mattafix - Big City Life..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - Im Ready


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

U2 - City of Blinding Lights


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - Dark Blue


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - Miss Delaney


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Daniel Powter - Bad Day


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Tencious D - Sasquatch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - I Don't Ever Want to Feel Like I Did That Day


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Skatelites


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

Stupified - Disturbed


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

Rolling Stones - I can't Get no Satisfaction


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Jack Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

ACDC - Squealer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 7, 2005)

Let it Snow

Dean Martin!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Playing With The Boys


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

ACDC - That's the Way I Wanna Rock 'n' Roll (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Time To Waste


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2005)

ACDC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - I Was A Prayer


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2005)

U2 - Electrical Storm


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dire Straits- What's the matter baby?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

ACDC - Squealer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

U2 - City of Blinding Lights


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Sheryl Crow - Steve McQueen


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

ACDC - If you Want Blood (You've got it)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Silverchair - Anas Song (Open Fire)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Maria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Slade - Cum On Feel The Noize


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

ACDC - TNT (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

A - Nothing


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

ACDC - There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

New Found Glory - This Disaster


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's good idea... Slade- Far, far away..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

New Found Glory - All about Her


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Tom Waits- Waltzing Matilda


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Proclaimers - I Would Walk 500 Miles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

oasis- wonderwall...........


----------



## Crippen (Dec 10, 2005)

getting into the Manchester Bands hey Lancs lol ( Hi Hun x)

Listening to 'Such Great Heights' by Postal Service on www.radioblogclub.com


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - The Greatest Fall (Of All Time)


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Marlene Dietrich - Lili Marleen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Soundgarden - Tighter Tighter


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Rolling Stones - I Can't Get No Satisfaction


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Our Lawyers Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Dont Get Sued


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You!) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Seven Minutes In Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Suzy Bogguss/Chet Atkins - All my loving


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - Alvarez


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

The verve- the drugs don't work...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

ACDC - COD


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

REM- loosing my religion...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Muse - Apocalypse Please


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

ACDC - Hells Bells


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Muse - Time Is Running Out


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

U2 - Stay (Faraway, So Close!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Muse - Thoughts Of A Dying Atheist


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

U2 - All Because of You


----------



## mosquitoman (Dec 11, 2005)

Less Than Jake- Dopeman


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2005)

Supertramp- Breakfest in America


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Blind - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Come Down - Bush


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Revolver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

U2 - One (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

The Skatalites - Musical Communion


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - Shot Down in Flames


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Habakuk - Zostane Politykiem


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Promo Mix - Czarna Plyta


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - Hells Bells


----------



## plan_D (Dec 12, 2005)

Thickfreakness - The Black Keys


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Alte Kameraden- marsch


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - Let's Get it Up


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

Clutch - Immortal


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

20 Reggae Hotshots - 2005


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Brand New - Good to know that if i ever need attention all i have to do is die


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Dillinger - Cocaine In My Brain


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - Problem Child


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Inner Circle - I Shot The Sherrif


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

ACDC - Shoot to Thrill (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

Shoots and Ladders - Korn


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

U2 - Original of the Species


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

the killers- everything will be alright............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Get on Top


----------



## Pisis (Dec 13, 2005)

The John Holt Collection - vol.1


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

KT Tunstall- stoppin' the lovin'


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

ACDC - Snowballed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- Your missus is a nutter..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Alien Ant Farm - Movies


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Lord of the Boards - Guano Apes


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

ACDC - Jailbreak


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Where not gonna take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

ACDC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

Goldie lookin' chain- R'n'B...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

ACDC - Squealer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost of You


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Like Dirt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - The Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

ACDC - Sin City


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Jacqueline.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2005)

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Supertramp- It's raining again ( like in Cracow now... )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

James Blunt- Goodbye my Lover........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Something Corporate - Wait


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

blink 182- always..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Muse - Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2005)

Funeral For a Friend - Roses For The Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

ACDC - Evil Walks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Weezer - Island in the Sun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2005)

Funeral for a Friend - Recovery


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

Muse - Sing For Absolution


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2005)

Tom Waits- Swordfishtrombone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

Muse - The Small Print


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

We are the Champions - Queen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

the killers- midnight show...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

U2 - Walk On


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Coldplay - Speed of Sound


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Greenday - Closing Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Dreamer - Ozzy


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

U2 - City of Blinding Lights


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

ACDC - High Voltage (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Last December - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

U2 - Bullet the Blue Sky (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Saints And Sailors...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Road Trippin'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Stealin me music eh lanc....? 

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

ACDC - Are You Ready (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Alklaine Trio - Fall Victim


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

ACDC - Spellbound


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Deathbed


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Aerosmith ft Run DMC - Walk this Way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Playing With The Boys


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

Rufus Wainwrite- Hallelujah.............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Calm Like a Bomb


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

the streets- not addicted.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

the streets- dry your eyes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Sunrise, Sunset


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

the streets- empty cans.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - First Day Of My Life


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

the second half of the same song as in mylast post, don't post so quickly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - We Are Nowhere And Its Now


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

nothing, dad's army's on..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Waste Of Paint


----------



## zerum (Dec 17, 2005)

Mungo Jerry- Let`s get started


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way...........


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

How dare you listen to the Red Hot Chilli Peppers AND The Streets? The Streets are so sh*t, the 'singer' is a prick and he just talks like a f*ckin' chav tit all the way through his 'songs' ...they are the worst 'musical' creation in HISTORY! On top of that, the singer looks the like the kind of person that I would love to stomp from here back to the Stone Age...Doc Martins do a lot of damage to pricks like that. 

Oh, and I'm listening to: Waitress - Live


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday Bad (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2005)

shut up pD 

Dashboard Confessional - Vindicated.............


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, you pile of puke. You know he's a f*ckin' prick, and that 'music' is shite. I'll bet you'll be licking the bums of all the chavs in Doncaster next ...feel free to do so ...if you're anything like them, it's the only nutrition you'll get.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2005)

hey, i resent being compared to them little shits!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Orion - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah you tell him pD! 

Nizlopi - The JCB Song


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

U2 - One (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Chemicals Between Us - Bush


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Guerilla Radio


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Machine Head - Bush


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Good song!

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Good Song!

The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

The Early November - The Mountain Range In My Living Room


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Evanescence - Bring Me to Life


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Heaven is a Lie - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

ACDC - Shot Down in Flames


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Evanescence - My Immortal (Album Version)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Evanescence - Haunted


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Weezer - Perfect Situation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Ashes in the Fall - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

The Thing that Should not Be - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

No Wrong No Right - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Hurricane - The Scorpions


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

The Jack (live version) - AC/DC


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Shadow on the Sun - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name


----------



## plan_D (Dec 18, 2005)

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

U2 - Electrical Storm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

katie Melua- nine million bicycles..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

AC/DC - We Salute You


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Burn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

nothing, mum came in and is watching corrination street so i had to turn the music off, i'm currently sitting back very relaxed and so am too far away for the headphones to reach...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Time To Waste


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

Boney M- Rasputin.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Metallica - One


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast at Tiffany's...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Muse - Butterflies Hurricanes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

Mr. Mister- Broken wings..............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Mr. Mister- Broken wings..............


Holy Jesus, I just flashed back to grade 10! 

Not listening to music right now. The news is on.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

ACDC - Let there be Rock (Live)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

The beatles- Elenor rigby.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - War Within a Breath


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

the beatles- we can work it out..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

U2 - Bullet the Blue Sky (Live)


----------



## v2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom Waits- Waltzing Matilda...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

Jack Johnson - Flake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

bowling for soup- shut up and smile..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About to Rock (We Salute You) - Live


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

Heart- Alone............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

Muse - Apocalypse Please


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - Perry Como

Pretty tune. One of my favourites.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

KT Tunstall- suddenly i see...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Thank You for the Venom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2005)

dambusters theme tune...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2005)

The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

Andrew McMahon - Airports


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

ACDC - Evil Walks


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2005)

ACDC - Love at First Feel


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

Queen- don't stop me now.............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

U2 - Beautiful Day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

Heart- Alone.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Simple Plan - Addicted


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

south park - kyle's mom is a bitch...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Radioracer - Bittersweet

Probably my favourite song at the moment...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Testify


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

U2- Walk On


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Radioracer - Bittersweet


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

just finished listening to the wonderful Linkin Park. now have on Insomnia, Faithless .....woohoo! its Christmas.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

ACDC - Hells Bells


----------



## Crippen (Dec 23, 2005)

god I love Hells Bells


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

It is a good song 

U2 - All Because of You


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2005)

Like Suicide - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger.................


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Frank Sinatra


Cool. Which tune?

I'm listening to Bing Crosby - White Christmas


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

I dunno. Actually my father is playing it, that one with NY, NY and Yesterday.
Now he switched to Miles Davis. both are cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

nothing, the world's greatest dectective, sherlock holmes, is on.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Indubitably.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Pretty In Punk


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2005)

I think it will be Pretty In Drunk tonight.........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Fair enough ill get in the Christmas spirit

Fall Out Boy - Our Loawyers Made Us Change The Name Of This Song So We Dont Get Sued

"The ribbon on my wrist says do not open before christmas..."


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

ACDC - Back in Black


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast at Tiffany's............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Radioracer - Bittersweet


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

James Brown - I'm a Soul Man


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Something Corporate - Only Ashes


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Something Corporate - I Wont Make You


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

ACDC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

Something Corporate - Mulligan Goes To War


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Burn This City


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

morcome and wise singing on TV.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Coldplay - Talk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

Rufus Wainright- Hallelujah..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

The Beatles - Yellow Submarine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

the JCB song


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

i know


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

It is not that bad but still why  (could be worse though)

ACDC - She's Got the Jack


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

well being a farmer i do kinda have an excuse


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Fair point (it is better than the X-Factor winner...)

The Killers - Live at Live 8


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

*URGENT*

I'm speaking to a girl that's never heard of the wurzles, and unfortunately i don't have any of their music, if you do would you be so kind as to post it on here? thanks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

No way, dont poison her mind! 


Brand New - Moshi Moshi


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

she hears the real thing or i sing it to her


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Dear god thats a sick thought...

I have it but im not going to upload it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

for her sake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

But if you sing it you'll only disgrace yourself...and maybe id like to see that happen... 


Brand New - Play Crack The Sky


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

but you wont get to hear it!

or will you 

Damien Rice- lonelily.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

I dont wanna hear it 

Brand New - Ok I Believe You, But My Tommy Gun Don't


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't want to here you sing Lanc, and I don't have any of their music.

U2 - One (Live 8 )


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2005)

Brush Away - AiC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Radioracer - Bittersweet


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

Again - AiC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

Slash's Snakepit - Back to the Moment...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Seether - Fine Again


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

the killers- jenny was a friend of mine........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Silverstein - Smashed Into Pieces


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

you, san francisco and me- dunno who it's by..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Protocol - She Waits For Me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

ready steady cook


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Mic Check


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

80 pages?? time for a new thread me thinks?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Bloody hell  Nah lets leave it till it gets to 100 

Rage Against The Machine - Freedom


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Thank You for the Venom


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Cheating on you...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

Testify - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Kings of Leon - California Waiting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - Roses For The Dead


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2005)

Negro Spiritual with heavy metal background .......... 8) yeah


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Jacks Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down

Shutup, I know it's played out but I'm having a bit of a Fall Out Boy obsession recently...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Stereomud - Steppin Away


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand - Come On Home 

Their best song, by far. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

Michael's far better, i'm listening to it now........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

wait! what am i saying! take me out's their best!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

State of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2005)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

Slash's Snakepit - Back to the Moment........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wait! what am i saying! take me out's their best!



Id rather be the fisherman on Death Race 2000 than listen to them... 

Alakline Trio - The Poison


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

they're pretty good actually 

and some shit from the simpsons CD me sis got me........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Alkaline Trio - Smoke


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

Goldie Lookin' Chain- R'n'B..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

My god....


Andrew Mcmahon - Airports


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

Goldie lookin' chain- HRT.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------

